# O.N needed



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Does anyone have the O.N for Cudwosin ( formerly West ) built 1907 in Rostock Germany, First war prize trawler captured by HMS Manly 1915 Sold to the Mercantile 16.03.1920

Thanks

Andy


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

She was added to the Navy List October 1915.
Admiralty Nr 1944.
She was renamed KARL GRAMMERSDORF, if that helps.


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Andy,
I couldn't find the official number but here's what I have

Original name WEST
07/10/1915 Captured by MANLY and taken to Grimsby
07/10/1915 Renamed CUDWOSIT by Admiralty
08/11/1915 Renamed CUDWOSIN by Admiralty
16/03/20 sold to C & T T Brown of Granton
1921 Renamed KARL GRAMMERSDORF I in 1921

Fy 1944 Pennant
Built by Cochrane & Cooper 09/1895
139GT 47NT
Yard No 135
Dimensions 30.02 x 6.25 x 3.35
Deleted from records 1928

Hope this is useful

Cheers


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info, what I am after is what happened to her between March 1920 and being renamed in Germanyin 1921. Was she used as a trawler ?? It appears she was built as a tug ??

Andy


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

The details of capture and naming are correct Trevor, as in Dittmar & Colledge, but vessel Andy is requesting O.N.and employ 1920-21 is ex West built 1907 by Act. Ges."Neptun", Rostock (Yd.No.275), as built, 111grt. Vessel is not in 1927 LR as a trawler under name KARL GRAMMERSDORF I. 
Gil.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

According to Gerald Toghill, he states sold into Mercantile 1920.
She retained the name CUDWOSIN until 1921. 
I assume that there would be Admiralty records on this vessel.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Returning to Gerald Toghill's account, I see in his introduction
the section on the 29 captured vessels (two were lost), others
were sunk as they did not have enough coal aboard to bring
back with a prize crew. Most were brought back to Grimsby.
They were fitted out as minesweepers. In the main their war
service was carried out in the Mediterranean, where they were
employed on the Patrol Service. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

A lot of Gerald Toghill's work follows on from Dittmar & Colledge, "British Warships 1914-18" published by Ian Allan, 1972. Admiralty records would only confirm that she was sold out 16.3.1920 as CUDWOSIN, which appears to be pretty certain with info available at the moment.
Gil.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

HM Trawler CUDWOSIN was a guard trawler at the internment of the German Fleet, Scapa Flow.
(page 21-24 of 130 of the pdf) 
Naval Review Vol XLVIII Nr 3 July 1960 pp 283-286
http://www.naval-review.org/pasp/..\issues\1960-3.pdf


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Raymond,
it certainly makes vivid reading,

Thanks for the posting

cheers (Thumb)


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for trying


----------



## koolga (Dec 25, 2009)

*Karl Grammersdorf*

A German s/s KARL GRAMMERSDORFER was seized 21/12-1921
with 7.000 litres spirits off Norrtälje/Sweden.Probably she had sold 
most of her cargo before being caught.
Trawlers acting as mother vessels for smugglers were very popular in the Baltic in the 1920´s.


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------

